# Escaping snails



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Anybody know how to stop my snails from climbing out of the tank? I have a hood but who knows, they might find a way out. Its just a baby hitchhiked on a certain amazon sword........hahaha....but i dont mind its presence....just want too keep it in the tank rather than on my bed :angel:


----------

